# Urban Decay/ Mac Dupes



## mestuprancid (Jan 4, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys thought what UD colors are dupes for MAC colors.

ABC Gum- UD ,  Orb- MAC


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 4, 2010)

UD Oil Slick/ MAC Black Tied


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Shag = Amber Lights
Goddess = Flashtrack
Shakedown = Smoke and Diamonds
Shattered = Shimmermoss
Last Call is kinda close to Cranberry
Roach is simular to Chocolate Brown pigment
Protest = Humid
Mayhem is simular to Parfait Amour

Thats all I got..


----------



## lekzie (Apr 9, 2010)

Blunt = Retrospeck
Blaze = All That Glitters
Sin = Grand Entrance
Chains = Mink & Sable

I'm sure I'll post more once I go through the rest of my shadows.
Maybe it's just me... but I feel that most of the UD go on a bit smoother than MAC.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not familiar enough with UD to post dupes, but does anyone know dupes of AC/DC? I love that colour


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I'm not familiar enough with UD to post dupes, but does anyone know dupes of AC/DC? I love that colour_

 
Yes! Yes!  I really want a dupe for this color too!


----------



## toxicglitter (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yes! Yes! I really want a dupe for this color too!_

 
me too!!!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 6, 2010)

UD Fishnet - MAC Stars and Rockets


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 6, 2010)

UD Flipside = MAC Shimmermoss


----------



## dopalives (Jun 8, 2010)

UD UV-B (discontinued)  =  MAC Cornflower pigment


----------



## dopalives (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I'm not familiar enough with UD to post dupes, but does anyone know dupes of AC/DC? I love that colour_

 
Maybe Fyrinnae's Android Angel, Changeling, or Victorian Vamp  ???


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

UD Flash - MAC Violet Pigment


----------



## Meisje (Jun 8, 2010)

I was dying to get UD Misdemeanor, but they only released it in a BOS that I never got my hands on.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I was dying to get UD Misdemeanor, but they only released it in a BOS that I never got my hands on._

 
I love this color too.  I use it sparingly because I want it to last.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 7, 2010)

How does that sadow look like?


----------



## k761110e (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know any dupes for Loaded or Rockstar from the BOS3?

MAC dupes not necessary, at this point I would take anything!


----------



## slick (Sep 10, 2010)

In my experience....

UD Toasted = MAC Sable
UD Blunt = MAC Ricepaper
UD Roach = MAC Twinks
UD Stray Dog = MAC Satin Taupe
UD Smog = MAC Tempting
UD Last Call = MAC Plum Dressing


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k761110e* 

 
_Does anyone know any dupes for Loaded or Rockstar from the BOS3?

MAC dupes not necessary, at this point I would take anything!_

 
I would love to have dupes for these, the colours are beyond gorgeous! Plus we don't have UD in my country so it's usually impossible to get hands on these palettes.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 9, 2011)

I found UD's Asphyxia to look a lot like MAC's Stars N Rockets.


----------



## 2Urbanbeauti (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow I thought that could be a dupe thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2012)

Lounge (discontinued) = MAC Club. There's also a wet'n'wild eyeshadow in one of their palettes that's a dupe. MAC Green Brown pigment (discontinued?) is a dupe, too.


----------



## Lyndichick (Apr 9, 2013)

Short answer: for the old NC45 spf select try Urban Decay 8.0 with the Brightening Primer - SO MUCH BETTER than Mac. Just found Urban Decay and THANK GOD! I look FLAWLESS! I never looked this good with MAC so now ALL my products are from URBAN DECAY. I'm loyal to you if you're loyal to me so the Funny thing is I would have still been a MAC girl if they hadn't screwed up and got rid of my shade. I get NOTHING from them now.


----------

